# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  کانکت نشدن SQL

## XNersiA

سلام دوستان من برنامه   sql server رو نصب کردم موقع کانکت شدن این ارور رو میده که اپلود کردم لینکش پایین هستش... کسی از دوستان اگه میتونه کمک کنه لطفا دریغ نکنه.
http://s9.picofile.com/file/83611562...3593172093.jpg

----------


## mmbguide

احتمالا یوزر شما برای اتصال به SQL تعریف نشده. باید با یک کاربر مجاز وارد بشید و نام کاربری که میخوایید با اون متصل بشید رو تعریف کنید

----------

